# 66 GTO steering box swap



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion of what steering box would be a good upgrade from my original box. I thought I heard once that the 1980's Monte Carlo SS steering boxes were an almost direct fit. Just looking for something with a closer ratio. Any suggestion's?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Power steering? If so, the folks at powersteering.com can rebuild your existing box into a fast-ratio unit in addition to freshening it up. I had them do that for my 69 and I'm happy. 

Bear


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Some are close ratio but have internal stops that will not allow your tires to fully turn and touch the spindle stops , others are too tight ratio wise that is dangerous at high speeds over 50 that is too erratic for the older cars. Be careful in choosing the right one .


----------

